# RWE's 2014 Draft Preferences



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I usually go through this exercise for my own benefit anyway. I just figured I would start posting it. If I could fix the last 15 games of the season and the lottery so that everything played out perfectly from a purely basketball fan experience perspective, here's how I would make it go down.

*14th pick - Phoenix Suns* - _SF James Young (Kentucky)_
The most exciting non-playoff team in the league has a fun backcourt trio (Bledsoe, Dragic, and Green) that does a lot of their scoring. They also feature a couple of promising center prospects (Plumlee and Len) and a couple of Morris brothers who play best when they are coming off the bench together. That leaves the two starting forward slots potentially available (with PJ Tucker being unrestricted and Channing Frye having a player option) next season. 

I'm giving them Young because of his on-ball defensive prowess (which the Suns lack), his ability to rebound his position well (which the Suns also need), his ability to penetrate off the bounce (which should fit in perfectly with this bunch), and his overall effort. If he's still available here, I would look past his lack of outside shooting and snag him if I were the Suns.

*13th pick - Minnesota Timberwolves* - _PF Clint Capela (Switzerland)_
If you look at the Wolves cap situation for next season, you will notice that ALL of their key players will be returning. Love, Rubio, Pekovic, KMart, Brewer, Shved, Budinger, Mbah a Moute, and Barea are all locked up along with largely untapped young guys like Shabazz Muhammad and Gorgui Dieng.

I have them taking the electric Swiss shot-blocker in this spot to cover their bases. Now, if either Capela or Dieng turn out to be a starter-quality big, they can actively explore a trade of Pekovic for some more defensive studs. I also think it's just generally smart for this franchise to load up on young bigs just in case they lose Kevin Love (which seems more and more likely with each passing month).

*12th pick - Orlando Magic (via Denver)* - _SF Doug McDermott (Creighton)_
This Magic team has a solid young core, but when you look at Oladipo, Vucevic, Harkless, and Tobias Harris... a couple of things jump out. First and foremost, they need a floor general to get these guys the ball in their spots. I think they will address that with their first lottery pick. Secondly, they lack consistent 3-pt shooting. I think they should work on that weakness with this pick.

*11th pick - Denver Nuggets (via New York)* - _SG Gary Harris (Michigan St)_
The Nuggets have most of their team locked up as well. Lawson, Gallo (remember him?), Wilson Chandler, and Evan Fournier join a very crowded frontcourt featuring Faried, Mozgov, McGee, Hickson, and Anthony Randolph. Sure that team could probably use a back-up PG, but what I think they need more than that is an aggressive SG who will attack the rim with reckless abandon so Lawson isn't the only guy on the roster who can break his man down at the end of the shot clock. Harris is a good fit.

*10th pick - Charlotte Bobcats (via Detroit)* - _PG Tyler Ennis (Syracuse)_
The Kyrie Irving injury coupled with the Pelicans jumping up into the top 3 in this fantasy lottery scenario allows the Pistons to finish just good enough to give their pick away to the Bobcats. And what should the Bobcats do in this scenario? TAKE A PG. 

With Luke Ridnour likely leaving in unrestricted free agency this coming offseason, the Hornets won't really have a true PG on their roster (depending on what your opinion is of Kemba) going into next year unless they draft Ennis. He can spell Kemba off the bench and also play alongside him in small line-ups. Good size and quickness and he makes big shots.

*9th pick - Cleveland Cavaliers* - _SF/SG Rodney Hood (Duke)_
Other than Point Guard, any one of the starting spots on this team could be up for grabs next season (pending Luol Deng's decision). Hood is the type of smooth scoring wing player who could come in and force Dion Waiters into the 6th man role he's truly destined to fill. If they manage to bring back Deng and opt in on Andy's TO, Hood will help them compete. If not, he would also be a nice piece in their rebuilding efforts.

*8th pick - Boston Celtics* - _PF/SF Noah Vonleh (Indiana)_
This team is too well coached to lose more than the teams I have ranked below them. Still, I don't see that as a negative. Vonleh is a nice fit for this team. The draft will be before his 19th birthday. He's an athletic combo forward who works hard and rebounds his position. This is just the kind of player that a team one year into a 4 year rebuild needs to firm up its foundation. Pretty nice fit.

*7th pick - Sacramento Kings* - _PG Marcus Smart (Oklahoma St)_
Isn't this the most perfect fit of any player in this draft? I can't wait for this to happen! His skills are a perfect match with Ben McLemore in the backcourt and his crazy is a perfect fit with Boogie. Pairing Smart with Cousins would be an absolute stroke of genius for any franchise. I'm practically giddy thinking about it.

*6th pick - Utah Jazz* - _PF/SF Aaron Gordon (Arizona)_
If things play out the way they have at the top of this mock, Utah would presumably be deciding between Gordon and Smart. Also, I've heard nothing from their camp that leads me to believe they would consider breaking up the Trey Burke/Gordon Hayward backcourt... not to mention the fact that Smart's shenanigans wouldn't go over very well with the fanbase in Salt Lake City. 

Gordon also happens to be the youngest of the players who will likely declare for this draft. He's got a little Blake Griffin in his game, but it would sure be nice if he could hit a free throw every once in a while. This acquisition might also give Utah the opportunity to move either Kanter or Favors in a trade.

*5th pick - L.A. Lakers* - _PF/SF Julius Randle (Kentucky)_
By now everyone is pretty familiar with the Lakers' cap situation - nobody on the books other than Kobe and Nash. That means best player available is their only real option. If they wind up picking 5th (which I think they will), this is a slam dunk for their franchise. 

I see Randle as a future all-star in the NBA. That opinion mainly comes from his ability to score the basketball in so many ways. Put a smaller 3-man on him and he'll post you up. Put a bigger PF on him and he'll blow right by him. I just worry that if Pringles stays around another year or two, Julius might develop a disdain for defense much in the same way Amare did once upon a time.

*4th pick - Orlando Magic* - _PG Dante Exum (Australia)_
Exum would give this team an instant identity. Halfcourt execution would come with time, but until they figure that out they can run, run, run. Exum/Oladipo/Harkless/Harris/Vucevic along with McDermott and whoever they can get for Afflalo coming off the bench? That's a fun team to watch. I really hope this happens.

*3rd pick - New Orleans Pelicans* - _SF Jabari Parker (Duke)_
There's almost nothing I would love to see more in this draft than Parker going to the Pelicans. Jrue/Jabari/Brow is one heck of a core moving forward. Also, winning the lottery seems to be the only way New Orleans will get to keep their pick. I hope it happens.

*2nd pick - Milwaukee Bucks* - _C Joel Embiid (Kansas)_
Put Embiid next to LARRY SANDERS! and the Greek Freak and who knows what could happen? They could be the best young front court in the league or they could completely flame out and murder the franchise. I can't wait to see what transpires either way.

*1st pick - Philadelphia 76ers* - _SG Andrew Wiggins (Kansas)_
And there you have it. MCW/Wiggy will be incredibly exciting to watch on both ends of the floor. If they can get anything out of Noel, they might as well keep Thad and try to build some momentum with this squad. Wiggins has arguably been the most improved player in all of college basketball from the beginning of the season until now. To me this shows he's coachable. I'd love to see him go to Philly and get that great fanbase excited about basketball again for the first time since Iverson left.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks about right to me.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

I could live with Wiggins going to Philli.

A lot of my preferences for him (from a fan perspective), aren't bad enough to have a realistic shot at grabbing him unless they trade up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hope Suns trade the pick with package of others for a star or elevating impactful player.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Embidd with Giannis would be amazing.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd take Randle over Exum. I'm just not sold on Exum


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

I really like Doug McDermott, but I think the Adam Morrison fears are legitimate.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

There's no way that the Celtics win enough to sink that low in the draft unless a couple of late lottery finishers leapfrog them. Coaching doesn't compensate for the fact that their only above average player is a guy who's only as good as his surrounding cast. Which in this case sucks.

And if Boston does sink that low they'd better have CS Willie on their list because after Smart he's about as good as it gets in this pool.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

EpicFailGuy said:


> I really like Doug McDermott, but I think the Adam Morrison fears are legitimate.


I think he's getting overrated by the casual fans (the _he's the new Larry!_ gushing has begun on web fora across the internet), but the backlash is equally hyperbolic. 

There was no bigger Ammo skeptic than myself (have The Archivist dig up the threads), but about the only thing Oug McErmott has in common with Ammo is skin pigmentation and height. Ougie is a pure shooter with a lightening quick release and range out to about 25'. Ammo was a "mid range shooter" which is the grumpy old bitches' way of saying "I think he has _Olde Tyme Basquetteball Skylls_ but he can't really shoot, so I'm just going to pretend that he has some arcane ability that modern players don't have even though lots of guys actually do shoot them effectively." 

Morrison's entire game was predicated on Gonzaga running double and triple screens for him to launch up 18 footers in volume. He couldn't even shoot the college trey consistently, much less the NBA one. Ougie, at the least, is going to be able to shoot treys, so I would expect him, at the very least, to carve out a very Korveresque career in the NBA. (And since we have to Archivistproof our posts "at the very least" is _not_ synonymous with "at most", it means that I'm speaking of the player's floor, not his ceiling.)


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> There's no way that the Celtics win enough to sink that low in the draft unless a couple of late lottery finishers leapfrog them. Coaching doesn't compensate for the fact that their only above average player is a guy who's only as good as his surrounding cast. Which in this case sucks.


The Celtics are currently 1 game back of the Lakers and 1.5 games back of the Kings. All three teams have between 14 and 16 games left. I like Boston's chances of finishing ahead of those two teams. That's all I have predicted here.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> The Celtics are currently 1 game back of the Lakers and 1.5 games back of the Kings. All three teams have between 14 and 16 games left. I like Boston's chances of finishing ahead of those two teams. That's all I have predicted here.


Those two teams, as well as the Jazz, also have actual NBA players. It takes more work for them to lose games than the Celtics, who lose with relative ease. Don't get me wrong, they try really hard, but they're just not that difficult to defend. After their 12-14 start, which had a lot of Celtics haters crowing they were going to make the playoffs, the team is 10-32 and in the middle of a stretch of games against playoff teams. 

With 10 of their remaining games against playoff teams I can't see them winning more than 3 games the rest of the way. Utah and Sacramento are going to have to really work at losing to come in at 24 games or less. The Lakers have way too many creampuff games the rest of the way.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So you think Boston will finish with the 4th worst record overall @E.H. Munro?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

They'll be in the 4-6 mix. I think you're going to see a tie in there somewhere.

EDIT: I should have mentioned above that Boston's playoff opponents are teams jockeying for seeding position, the worst kind of opponents as they're focused on winning and not on cruise control. They have the Heat tomorrow night, that one will likely be pretty close, because Miami will be cruising and Rondo genuinely hates them (which is part of why I think that he's leaving). Aside from that the rest of their playoff opponents will be in desperate need of Ws.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't trust the Magic to take Exum over Smart, but I hope you're right. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> I don't trust the Magic to take Exum over Smart, but I hope you're right.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Fran Vasquez all over again.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

> He's an athletic combo forward


Translation: tweener forward that will never be more than a fifth starter. Or maybe Shawn Marion if he reaches 120% of his nebulous potential.



> This is just the kind of player that a team one year into a 4 year rebuild needs to firm up its foundation.


If they're planning on another 4 year rebuild to follow it, maybe.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Floods said:


> Translation: tweener forward that will never be more than a fifth starter. Or maybe Shawn Marion if he reaches 120% of his nebulous potential.
> 
> 
> If they're planning on another 4 year rebuild to follow it, maybe.


Nah. Vonleh will be a good player for a long time. You'll see.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: RWE's 2014 Draft Preferences Part I*

Here is my prediction/manipulation of the 2014 NBA draft lottery, as least how I see it today and assuming all said players will be available:

*14.) Dallas: T.J. Warren, 6-8 small forward N.C. State*

The No. 8 seed for the Western Conference looks like a dogfight between Phoenix, Dallas and Memphis. Looking at the Mavericks' schedule (the Clippers twice, Oklahoma City, San Antonio, Golden State and its final two games -- vs. Phoenix and Memphis), I would not be surprised if Dallas is on the outside of the playoff picture. The Mavericks will need to groom a small forward of the future with Shawn Marion turning 36 in May.

*13.) Minnesota: Elfird Payton, 6-3 point guard Louisiana Lafayette*

While the Timberwolves will take a long look at Syracuse's Tyler Ennis (who I predict will go to Chicago with the No. 16 pick), Payton's athleticism and size will intrigue Minnesota. With Ricky Rubio still not showing an offensive game and J.J. Berea in the final year of his contract in 2014-15, Payton can be a good backup to a possible successor to Rubio in a few years.

*12.) Boston (from Denver via Orlando): Jusuf Nurik, 6-11 center Bosnia and Herzegovina*

I generally like to make a draft day trade prediction, and this year my prediction is that Boston trades Rajon Rondo to Orlando for Aaron Afflalo, Moe Harkless and the No. 12 pick.

I originally had Croatia's Dario Saric being selected here, but reports are saying he signed three-year deal with Anadolu Efes of the Turkish Basketball League and it's highly unlikely he'll declare for the 2014 draft. With this pick, the Celtics will take the husky 19-year-old center Nurik as a stash-and-dash player until he comes over in 2016.

*11.) Denver (from New York): Gary Harris, 6-4 shooting guard Michigan State*

I see Harris as being a younger, potentially better version of Randy Foye. Like Foye, Harris seems to be a tough, undersized combo guard who can play with Ty Lawson, as well as run the show when given the opportunity. Where Harris will pay dividends should be on the defensive end, where the Nuggets have struggled for most of the season.

*10.) Philadelphia (from New Orleans): Kyle Anderson, 6-9 small forward UCLA*

One of the most intriguing players in the 2014 draft, So-Mo is a utility player who can initiate the offense from the frontcourt. Philadelphia seems to be building a team of versatile, tall ball handlers and distributors (along with Michael Carter-Williams and Tony Wroten). I can see Anderson being a valuable player to fortify the Sixers' bench and provide matchup problems on the second unit.

*9.) Charlotte (from Detroit): Doug McDermott, 6-8 small forward Creighton*

The arrival of Al Jefferson gave the Horncats some much needed scoring punch on its front line, but the team still can use a forward who can put the ball in the basket. This is where Dougie McBuckets can fit a need for an up-and-coming team. McDermott can come off the bench as a sixth man type to spell Michael Kidd-Gilchrist and give some scoring punch for the second unit. Basically envision Kyle Korver who can curl inside the lane occasionally to score inside.

*8.) Cleveland: Rodney Hood, 6-8 small forward Duke*

The Cavaliers have taken some tweener forwards in recent drafts (Tristan Thompson, Anthony Bennett) so Hood seems like an odd choice at first. But Hood has a nice-looking outside shot and shoots with range, which means he possibly can play more of a hybrid shooting guard if necessary. His defense needs to improve, but the tools are there for him to be very productive.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

*RWE's 2014 Draft Preferences, Part II*

Here is the second half of my prediction/manipulation of the 2014 NBA draft lottery, as least how I see it today and assuming all said players will be available:

*7.) Sacramento: Julius Randle, 6-9 power forward Kentucky*

The potential of handling a power rotation of Randle and fellow Kentucky alum DeMarcus Cousins could give opponents fits on the low block. Randle has the skills to contribute immediately and a standout rookie campaign could give the Kings the best starting frontline in the NBA, along with Cousins and Rudy Gay. The Kings also would have the luxury of trading some of its reserve depth to acquire a ball-distributing point guard to complement holdover Isiah Thomas. 

*6.) Utah: Noah Vonleh, 6-10 power forward Indiana*

A long power forward who still is in the raw stages of development, Vonleh would be best suited to play his way into the rotation for the first two years. Playing behind Derrick Favors and Enis Kanter does not put pressure on Vonleh to produce right away while letting the Jazz see if Favors and/or Kanter truly are the frontline pieces for their future. 

*5.) Boston: Marcus Smart, 6-4 point guard Oklahoma State*

In my previous post, I predicted Rajon Rondo would be traded to Orlando for Aaron Afflalo, Moe Harkless and the No. 12 pick (Jusuf Nurik). Smart is being selected to become the point guard under the new Brad Stevens era, though Smart is more of a combo guard who forms a good rotation with Afflalo and holdover Avery Bradley. While not the distributor Rondo is by any means, Smart is more of a scorer while sharing attributes of toughness and intensity.

*4.) Milwaukee: Dante Exum, 6-6 point guard Australia*

The Bucks need an infusion of star power, and Milwaukee hopes that Exum can become that electrifying catalyst. The Bucks have a glut of lean frontline players who can run, jump and defend (Larry Sanders, John Henson and Giannis Antetokounmpo) and some 3 and D players (Ersan Ilyasova and Carlos Delfino), but its starting backcourt of Brandon Knight and O.J. Mayo leaves something to be desired. If Exum catches on early and add a quality shooting guard, the Bucks could be a borderline playoff team in 2016.

*3.) Orlando: Joel Embiid, 7-0 center Kansas*

The top center prospect, Embiid's athleticism and rapidly developing game have scouts comparing him to Hakeem Olajuwon. Pairing Embiid with Nikola Vucevic would give Orlando a great power rotation -- Vucevic is a very good rebounder who can shoot with range; Embiid is an excellent shot-blocker who seems to have all the skills for a solid low-post game. Combine that with a ball-distributing point guard in Rajon Rondo and Orlando could become a surprise playoff team in 2014-15. 

*2.) Los Angeles Lakers: Jabari Parker, 6-8 small forward Duke*

Call it luck or another lottery conspiracy theory, but the Lakers break into the lottery party and select potentially its next star player. Parker will be a solid understudy for Kobe Bryant for two seasons before being handed the reigns. Parker seems to have it all -- an ultra-skilled player who can score inside and outside, can rebound and score in traffic -- and should be an impact player in the Lakers' rebuilding efforts.

*1.) Philadelphia: Andrew Wiggins, 6-7 shooting guard Kansas*

Wiggins will be paired with likely rookie of the year Michael Carter-Williams to form a potentially explosive and multidimensional backcourt. Wiggins seems to have all the physical tools, but he will need to continue developing a "big game hunting" mentality as expectations mount. Wiggins is considered the key figure in turning around this franchise.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a sneaking suspicion the Sixers, if they have the chance, are going to take Embiid to put together their own Twin Towers.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm starting to think that Julius Randle could jump into the top four if Kentucky makes it to the Final 4.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm starting to think that Julius Randle could jump into the top four if Kentucky makes it to the Final 4.


I'm thinking he might be skyrocketing up Philly & Orlando's draft boards based on his tournament play.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

LeGoat06 said:


> I'd take Randle over Exum. I'm just not sold on Exum


Why aren't you sold on him? Any particular reason?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: RWE's 2014 Draft Preferences Part I*



Najee said:


> Here is my
> *12.) Boston (from Denver via Orlando): Jusuf Nurik, 6-11 center Bosnia and Herzegovina*
> 
> I generally like to make a draft day trade prediction, and this year my prediction is that Boston trades Rajon Rondo to Orlando for Aaron Afflalo, Moe Harkless and the No. 12 pick.
> ...


If Boston has an interest in any Orlando guard, it's going to be Oladipo, not a guy that would be of zero use to them during a rebuild. The one I'd really watch out for is Rondo to LA for Nash and the LA #1 if the Lakers are mid lottery.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: RWE's 2014 Draft Preferences Part I*



E.H. Munro said:


> The one I'd really watch out for is Rondo to LA for Nash and the LA #1 if the Lakers are mid lottery.


I'm definitely intrigued by that possibility for both teams.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, the rumours are that the Lakers do want Anthony. If they're sitting 3-5 I guess it will depend on how much Jimmy Buss wants Exum vs. fielding a contender next year. One or two and I think you see the guy they draft go to Minnesota for Love this summer. But once they're mid-lottery Rondo becomes a no-brainer because he brings Anthony and by moving Nash out they open up space for supporting cast to be added to the mix.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BlakeJesus said:


> Why aren't you sold on him? Any particular reason?


Probably hasn't seen much of him, which is the case for most of us. His physical makeup (6'6" 6'9" wingspan) is pretty impressive for a combo guard, and from the highlights I've seen he has a great first step. He was the most impressive player at the Hoop Summit game, but that's an all-star game. 

Even though I'm not a Lakers fan, I would love to see him learn for a couple of years under Kobe's tutelage. I think he's got pretty big potential, but I need to see more of him before jumping to any conclusions.


----------

